# White 2-105



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

Anyone have any good things to say? Could get a real good deal on one that looks very nice with cab. Am I going to buy a problem?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

White 2-105 is a updated 1855/1955 Oliver with a Perkins and a cab.

If it's a later serial number it will have the Perkins 354.4 in it, same as the older ones, just don't leak oil like a sieve.

Previous discussion on White 2-105/2-110: http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/21628-white-2-105-hp/?hl=%2Bwhite+%2B2-105


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Great older tractors. Dry clutch though. 3 speed is virtually indestructible. Rear end can handle up to 190 hp (trust me on that one)


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

stack em up said:


> Great older tractors. Dry clutch though. 3 speed is virtually indestructible. Rear end can handle up to 190 hp (trust me on that one)


Not sure about a 2-105, but the 2-110's most likely can. Same transmission as a 2-135 and I've seen more than a few the Hercules in em was turned up to 200hp. White 4-175 used two 2-110 transmission housings. Front one turned around 180 degrees from a 2 wheel drive tractor. Rear one just has the hydraulic pump drive and PTO left in it. The White 4-210's and 4-225's used the White 2-135 housings which had inner planetaries on the axles.

The over/under shifts on em are pretty indestructible. I change the oil in em when I change engine oil. Only thing thats prone to go wrong with em is they use a sprague clutch for under, since when using direct or over the shaft spins faster than the sprague you can eventually wear the shaft out so under doesn't work. Won't do it any harm though, we had one we used for years with no under in it.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Our '74 2-105 has had the three speed rebuilt once or twice, but that's because it was leaking. Ours has a 5.9 Cummins that I put in 7 or 8 years ago. Don't wanna go plowing with it, but works great running haybine.

Deutz Allis used the 2-135 rear end on the 9150,9170,and 9190. Neighbor had a 9190 MFWD turning 265 pto HP and had no issues in 6000 hours.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Just came home from an auction that had some Whites, a 4wd 2-110 sold for 6, and they had 2 , 4-150s both with duals, 1 of which had a new motor with 100hrs on it. They sold for 5 and 6500. I almost bought the one for 5, even though I have zero use for anything that big let alone a place to park it.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Did the 2-110 have a cab. That tractor would do a lot of work for 6k.


----------



## yarnammurt (Jan 1, 2014)

I am going to pick the white and the 1190 haybine up on Monday.


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

yarnammurt said:


> I am going to pick the white and the 1190 haybine up on Monday.


Happy Haying


----------

